# Listing or upgrade issue?



## lgraffx (Aug 6, 2002)

Recent changes in the TiVo Guide have removed the (R) designation from programs that are reruns so that it is no longer possible to easily determine whether shows are old or new (without going though the hassle of checking info to check original air date). 

I don't know if this is a result of the software upgrade or a Zap2it policy change, but I wish to voice my displeasure. Also, the recent software "upgrade," as many others have noted, has made system operations extremely sluggish.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

I, too, would like the guide to indicate whether a show is new or not.

I would, however, prefer an (N) next to shows that are new, indicating the 'first run'. 

That way you won't have a bunch of (R)'s all over the guide.


----------



## lgraffx (Aug 6, 2002)

That's what Zap2it does in its newspaper and TV supplement listings and I thought that's what might be coming in the TiVo guide. But it hasn't happened thus far in the new shows.

Really curious about the Jeopardy episodes starting Monday that show original air dates (in info) of 9/30/1984. Those belong on The Game Show Network or TVLand. How about bringing back Art Fleming? Marty McFly must've written 7.3.1.


----------



## lgraffx (Aug 6, 2002)

As of a couple of days ago, the Zap2it listings once again note whether shows are reruns (r), saving a lot of time having to go into info to check "originally shown" dates. Thank you, someone, for responding to customer requests.


----------

